# Leaving for Sky+ HD / and worried



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi everyone..

Have been a Tivo user for many years now and I have to say this is the best gadget I have ever purchased (and I have purchased a lot) in my life.. My Wife also agrees to this..

Well.. Sky + HD is due to be installed on the 22nd and I'm now clearing down my Tivo recordings in preperation for the event and i have to say.. I'm both sad and seriously worried about moving over to the dark side....

Everyone.. bar none.. have said that Sky+ is no where near as good as Tivo in the functions it performs.... It's too late now.. have taken on the HD sub etc..

Just wanted to thank everyone on here for your support to any technical questions I had through the years...

AND

Come on TIVO... get a new series machine released in the UK... Im sure your sales would rocket.......... I feel it failed the first time because you were too early... people know what PVR's are now.. the time is now right to re-release in the UK........

rant over...  
adios everyone..

Roy

P.s. 
I may pop in now and again just to tell you how lucky you all are having Tivo's.. hope you don't mind???


----------



## bumper31 (Feb 19, 2002)

Roy,

I wouldn't be so hasty.....

I too have jumped to Sky+ HD, but after also having Sky+, I run some recordings simultaneously, mainly using Sky+ for the quality of recordings, but backing it up with a season pass on TIVO for the inevitable failed recordings.

My dilemma was whether to drop TIVO, but I've now decided that although the quality is poor in comparison to SKy+, and will be awful in comparison to SKYHD, that as a backup and to record programmes whereby I'm not bothered about PQ, I shall keep it on.

Long live TIVO......until something else has the same functionality

Bumper


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

royfox said:


> It's too late now.. have taken on the HD sub etc..


No it's not. You've got 28 days after installation to cancel and get a full refund!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I would definitely keep TiVo if you can! If you miss a recording it doesn't matter what resolution its in!

Might also be handy in a second room, and for the rare occasions when you need to record 3 channels at the same time, or output to a DVD or VCR while still watching another channel.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its only £10pm to keep your existing Sky setup for TiVo and still have SkyHD.

The Sky EPG is very basic compared to TiVo's data - and Sky EPG also has its errors. Coronation Street fans lost an episode on Sunday evening on Sky+.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Roy, 

I run both TiVo & SKY+ (admittedly SKY SD) and the dual setup works well. With Mode 0 enabled on a 42" plasma I see very little difference in PQ between TiVo and SKY+ either on RGB or on component through a Macrovision free, hacked Liteon DvD recorder. I use TiVo as I always have and use SKY+ to record conflicts as it doesn't change the output channel to record a program.

The only thing I have to worry about is being careful when I archive/view programs from SKY+. I need to make sure that TiVo is not recording anything at the same time as all it will record is the SKY+ output. Apart from that no problems. You should??!!!??, with the use of HDMI switch boxes and SCART switch boxes, be able to come up with some form of set up to allow you to watch HD content in its native resolution and watch SD content through TiVo.

To me the only questions are complexity and cost of setup and what percentage of your viewing will be in HD. If it is 100% HD then your bu**ered. But if, as in my case, it would probably be less than 50% then it will be worth it to keep TiVo. Then again, I would do almost anything to keep TiVo as I would be totally lost without it. I could not possibly use SKY+ on its own as it is so limited. It is barely ok as a backup or an introduction to HDD recording. I would go so far as to say it is a DVR and not a PVR, so limited is its UI. If you need help with the setup or kit required you could go to someone like Keane Electronics, Maplin or Lektropacks for kit and get advice from this forum re setup. I am 100% sure I am not the only person to run a dual setup like this. If I am then I would be glad to help.

I have been considering the switch to HD and the main thing to consider is cost. I am not sure I can justify the cost of a new HD ready telly to SWMBO, less than two years after purchasing our second plasma screen after our first lasted less than two years, especially as the 'killer ap' IMHO is the World Cup and while she is delighted for me to watch as much of the finals as I like, paying for it as I have already mentioned, is not something I can justify. The £10.00 per mth cost is liveable. TiVo has already cost me somewhere in the region of £700.00 and I don't begrudge a penny of it. I actually tried to pay for a lifetime sub when I got TiVo on the the first day of release, but they were only accepting credit card payments and not debit card payments (SOLO). and as I didn't have a CC on me at the time I agreed to £10 a month not realising that all these years later I would still be paying. Paying the HD £10 sub is a cost that would have to be swallowed for that fantastic content. I would get the SKY+ sub gratis as I already have the right number of packages.

Anyway Roy, Don't give up on TiVo. With the knowledge on this forum there will be a compromise. It may not suit your budget/sensibilities/room/wife etc but surely it's worth exploring before you give up completely.

Martin


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm debating Sky + HiDef and TiVo

I used to have TiVo for 3 years and absolutely love it

But I am limited for space. And my new student place is pretty small, so the less boxes the better.

also less cables.. (just one hdmi cable to carry sound and vision)

Hmm... 

there's just a voice in my head that keep saying 'buy tivo'.. I find myself thinking about how easy it is to use... especially when I get so frustrated with my current pvr. 

.. i Love the way that peanut remote just sits so snugly in my hand

Actually, in the time it has taken me to start writing this, I have decided to go for it. I might as well pick one up on ebay


I will get Sky HiDef :
- after 1 year, I will cancel my sky sub and I will still own the equipemnent. This means in future I can watch BBC hidef stuff for free. 

- If I really want to watch hidef stuff (which will be RARE to start with) I can just watch it LIVE and tivo the rest of the stuff.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

martink0646 said:


> Roy,
> 
> I run both TiVo & SKY+ (admittedly SKY SD) and the dual setup works well. With Mode 0 enabled on a 42" plasma I see very little difference in PQ between TiVo and SKY+ either on RGB or on component through a Macrovision free, hacked Liteon DvD recorder. I use TiVo as I always have and use SKY+ to record conflicts as it doesn't change the output channel to record a program.
> 
> ...


Martin..
Thanks for taking the time to reply with such good points..
I too will keep Tivo.. apart from anything else, I have about 20 hours of stuff to watch on it.. lol
Will try to incorporate into my set up somehow.. Im sure my Wife will love it as she likes TIVO a lot.
Roy


----------



## Mark Ward (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm also getting SkyHD and would like to keep my TiVo. Could I realistically get the output of the SkyHD box to record to my TiVo? I know you'd not get HD content, but surely there would also be issues with TiVo changing the channel whilst the SkyHD box is recording wouldn't there?

Mark.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

I wouldn't be an early adopter of anything from Sky so will wait on HD until the bugs are tolerable and the offers more attractive. I believe TiVo will record it in std definition from the LD output and I will certainly keep TiVo whatever I do with Sky. 

Rather sadly having had Sky+ and TiVo for 2 years now we default to Sky for most recordings. You just cannot trust the listings anymore on TiVo.


----------

